# 1 Dead, 1 Injured In Campus Stabbing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man killed, another injured at Regis College*









Photo by Mark Garfinkel 
Police check a car at a Regis College gate this morning following an on-campus stabbing incident.

Officials today identified a Waltham man who was killed in a double stabbing in a parking lot on the Regis College campus.
Elhaji Malick Ndiaye, 18, was killed in the 4:30 a.m. stabbing, Middlesex County District Attorney Gerry Leone said in a statement.
Ndiaye and the other victim are not Regis students, Leone said.

Full Story:
Man killed, another injured at Regis College - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



LawMan3 said:


> Good idea for a thread, 263. Hopefully we can have a constructive conversation here...Perhaps the mods could block the extremely biased tylerpd_ouche_ from posting in this one. All he does is bash Regis.
> 
> Thread on....


If he starts up here give him a trip on the bus !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

While I would like to think that the stabbing sent a very clear message to the admins about public safety, I highly doubt it actually did. They are going to point fingers and talk about how it wasn't a student and so on and so forth and never actually fix the problem.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



SPINMASS said:


> While I would like to think that the stabbing sent a very clear message to the admins about public safety, I highly doubt it actually did. They are going to point fingers and talk about how it wasn't a student and so on and so forth and never actually fix the problem.


I could be argued that you (and I) are just being pessimistic (sp?). But the reality is..that it IS what will happen. We've seen it before, will see it again. So, show me the money (invested in recruitment, retention and training).


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

You are right, nothing will change with the Police Department. Although I expect to see contract Security Officers popping up here and there, at least on a trial basis. It's cheaper and done at many, if not most colleges already. Then Regis will come off looking like they really are pro Public Safety (notice I didn't say pro Police). It's coming!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



RCPD33 said:


> You are right, nothing will change with the Police Department. Although I expect to see contract Security Officers popping up here and there, at least on a trial basis. It's cheaper and done at many, if not most colleges already. Then Regis will come off looking like they really are pro Public Safety (notice I didn't say pro Police). It's coming!


Truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

Contract security for a few months(if that) until administration feels there is no longer a threat. Thats what i see happening. Why spend money on something that will properly deter this and lower the chances(maybe) of it happening again, when you can have the fine guards of allied barton or us security associates for less. Only time will show what they do


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



zm88 said:


> Contract security for a few months(if that) until administration feels there is no longer a threat. Thats what i see happening. Why spend money on something that will properly deter this and lower the chances(maybe) of it happening again, when you can have the fine guards of allied barton or us security associates for less. Only time will show what they do


You must understand the mentality. If they could get away with no security what so ever, they would surely do this. Most businesses hire security firms to simply cut down on liability. If this school's administration is cutting public safety jobs, their only consern is spending less money. I think you are right to say that contract security will only be there for a short while. Right now, the parents must be freaked out about their kids' safety. I know that I would be. The administration will put a bandaid on the boo-boo but will not get the tetanus shot. In other words, hiring private security will solve exactly nothing.


----------



## patsfan209 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

Hi Spinmass,

I see your point about the admin. I believe they (the admin) mentioned they were going to do a review which should help if done properly.

I also believe there will be a lawsuit out of this and that could force change as well as a complaint to the Dept. of Ed (DOE) related to the Clery Law that we had discussed in another thread. The DOE could end up auditing their operation (as related to the Clery Law) and of course the lawsuit could also highlight deficiencies such as staffing levels as compared to similar CP operations in similar locations.

Patsy.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

Impressive


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*

I'm merging the two threads we have going on this place/incident.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



cc3915 said:


> I'm merging the two threads we have going on this place/incident.


Just as long as the problem child gets a ride if he corrupts it.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



kwflatbed said:


> Just as long as the problem child gets a ride if he corrupts it.


Odd that he hasn't chimed in. Think he got the message? Naw, he's too ignorant for that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Murder ?????? I hope that's the media speaking out of turn. Glad they caught this little shit. I'm surprised they haven't gotten ahold of the WHOLE story yet. Good job by all the LEOs involved.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Stabbing at Regis and Public Safety.*



263FPD said:


> You must understand the mentality. If they could get away with no security what so ever, they would surely do this. Most businesses hire security firms to simply cut down on liability. If this school's administration is cutting public safety jobs, their only consern is spending less money. I think you are right to say that contract security will only be there for a short while. Right now, the parents must be freaked out about their kids' safety. I know that I would be. The administration will put a bandaid on the boo-boo but will not get the tetanus shot. In other words, hiring private security will solve exactly nothing.


Yeah i agree. The parents will see people in uniform on the grounds, "patrolling" and attempting to challenge people who do not show proper id(i dont know if they'll go that far) on campus. But because most people like idiots now adays don't take the time to read what the patch/badge says they're gonna run around saying how they have more cops and are stepping things up. They got the guy already, this thing is already gonna start dwindling down. Hiring firms like allied or us sec. Creates the illusion of doing something, while actually getting shit done.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Patsfan,

While you may be right about an impending lawsuit, I highly doubt that it will create a change in the public safety department of the college. No matter how much money the college throws around due to a suit, it will never change the mindset of the administration that their is no crime on their campus.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Like I said, it was a matter of time before they got contract security on campus. They are now sitting posts at the dorm front desks, checking in all guests and visitors. What's next, firearms? I hope they do get them finally (there are rumblings). It's a disgusting shame and sin that someone had to die in order for the school to do the right thing (if they do) though!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Defense in Regis murder trial goes after state trooper

Posted 7 hour(s) ago 
The lawyer for a Boston man charged with killing a Waltham 
man at Regis College in 2010 told a Middlesex Superior Court 
judge yesterday that a state police sergeant investigating 
the case purposely lied on an affidavit to get a search warrant.


----------

